

Arguing on the Internet is Worthless - Ask Mark Suster and Paul Graham - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/arguing-on-the-internet-is-worthless/
http://robbieabed.com/arguing-on-the-internet-is-worthless/
======
mike_mcgrail
That Suster article was a real eye-opener for many!

